# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ ریاضیات > پرسش و پاسخ حسابان >  سوال انتگرال

## Amsterdam

سلام این سوالو لدفن حل کنید 
سطح بین منحنی y=xª_x  و محور x ها کدومه ؟ اون a ، سه هستش نشد بنویسم  :Yahoo (21):  
جوابم یک دوم هس 
توضیح رو میخام  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## karimi68karim

الان چطوری جوابشو بفرستم

----------


## mrmm1376

> سلام این سوالو لدفن حل کنید 
> سطح بین منحنی y=x�_x  و محور x ها کدومه ؟ اون a ، سه هستش نشد بنویسم  
> جوابم یک دوم هس 
> توضیح رو میخام


اول باید نقاط برخورد با محور x ها رو بدست بیاری و انتگرالت رو بر اساس اونا بشکنی و از اونجایی که سطح محصور می خواد باید قدر مطلق هم بزاری .  :Yahoo (9):

----------


## Amsterdam

عکس بگیر ...اگه تل داری بفرس به این Amsterdam1998@ 
 بی زحمت  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Amsterdam

فهمیدم ..مرسی ازتون  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Lovelife

سلام 
این سوال چی میشه؟

من اونجارو مشکل دارم که انتگرال منفی یک بروی رادیکال ایکس رو حساب میکنه
مگه انتگرالش منفی یک دوم رادیکال ایکس نیست؟

----------

